# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  He3D-A140 Mini Huxley Reprap 3D Printer not printing properly

## iamcubeman

I bought a 3d printer, assembled it, and under various attempts to print something, i couldn't print. finally when it did something, it would go through the X Y and Z motions, not simultaneously, but one at a time. this led to simple straight lines that is no what resembled the original stl file. Please help...

----------

